

Get your own cloud server instance running in 15 minutes - thephpguy
http://www.webdigi.co.uk/blog/2009/get_your_own_cloud_server_running_in_15_minutes/

======
pie
Basic guide to starting an EC2 instance. Missing some details from the
official "getting started" guide (but I guess that's the point).

[http://docs.amazonwebservices.com/AWSEC2/2008-12-01/GettingS...](http://docs.amazonwebservices.com/AWSEC2/2008-12-01/GettingStartedGuide/)

